# SQL queries do not currently support iteration



## bladepit (15. Jun 2011)

Hey an alle,

folgender Code:


```
query = "SELECT * FROM HTS.ALL_RSC_DATA WHERE SUBST_ID = '" + value + "'";
			SQLQuery sql = session.createSQLQuery(query);
			Iterator<ALL_RSC_DATA> q = sql.iterate();
			while(q.hasNext()){
				Object item = q.next();
				//ALL_RSC_DATA d = (ALL_RSC_DATA) item;
				System.out.println("Adding");
				//data.add(item);
			}
```

und folgenden Fehlermeldung: SQL queries do not currently support iteration.

Aber nach den Tutorial geht das so. Weiß einer warum das nicht geht bzw. warum die Fehlermeldung kommt?

Gruß

bladepit


----------



## Gast2 (16. Jun 2011)

Wo hast du denn die Klasse SQLQuery her?


----------



## faulelotte (16. Jun 2011)

Ich würde sagen, du bist über einen schon bekannten Hibernate Bug gestolpert. HHH-3081 SQL queries do not currently support iteration


Allerdings könntest du ein wenig umformulieren unter anderem um SQL Injection zu vermeiden 

```
query = "SELECT * FROM HTS.ALL_RSC_DATA WHERE SUBST_ID = :value";
Query hQuery = session.createQuery(query);
hQuery.setParameter("value", value);
List result = hQuery.list();

Iterator iterator = result.iterator();

while (iterator.hasNext()) {
    Object[] row = (Object[])iterator.next();
    for (int col = 0; col < row.length; col++) {
        System.out.println(col[i]);
    }
}
```


----------

